# Socialization



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Trish sounds like she likes Jane Killion 's new dvd. Good for new and upcoming dog owners . I can't emphasize the importance of week 3 to week 12 in a puppy's life. Koodos to Jane again for putting out such quality training advice. http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/th...uppy-culture-dvd-early-development-in-puppies


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

This sounds wonderful Dave! I'm ordering it today. While new owners will benefit, it sounds like the real audience should be breeders. I have seen firsthand the difference a breeder can make in those early weeks. Can't wait to get it! We are hoping to have another litter this fall.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Got it! You can stream it! Nice!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an interesting observation to share regarding the early moments of puppy development.

I tried an experiment with my last litter. From birth (before ears opened) I played a sound machine very softly next to their whelping box on the thunder storm setting. My hopes were that it would desensitize the pups to thunder as fear of thunder is a common problem with dogs. 

So, I've polled the owners of that litter (pups are almost 2 yrs old now) and none of the dogs are afraid of thunder. But I saw this firsthand last week. We are currently boarding one of the dogs and we had a terrible thunder storm last week. One of the worst I've been through in years and the puppy was completely unaffected by it. She played happily on the floor throughout the entire storm, while her mother hid under my legs trembling with uncontrollable fear.

And this puppy was the softest tempered of the litter. Anyway, I thought that was fascinating and more proof of how critical early development is.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, that will be interesting to see when the thunder-sound-exposed puppies get older. My understanding is that dogs often don't start reacting in fear to thunder and fireworks until they are older, seems like I read 3-4 years old. I know thunder and all didn't bother Tucker at all until he was about 4. And, he was raised near a naval air station where jets flew over often daily, low enough that you could feel it in your chest if you were outside. Sound never bothered him until he was older.


----------

